# Issue with Volcano Coffee Beans in my Barista Express



## MrsBecD (May 5, 2020)

Spoiler



Hello all, apologies if similar has been posted before, this is my first time on this site. I've had my machine for a couple of years and adore it. I've only just found the time to explore it properly, and have invested in my favourite freshly roasted beans by Volcano (SE London) which I intend to do going forward. After lots of experimenting, I've found that setting 13 works best for these beans, however the problem I'm having is the grind amount is too much, and there is no way of reducing this, as the dial is already completely turned down. So obviously if I struggle to put it through like this, it is very over extracted and barely drips through. So I am having to manually remove almost a teaspoon's worth of grinds before putting it through, and then I get a perfect cup. Sorry if I sound silly, I really am a novice, but I cant figure this out and am grateful for any pointers. Many thanks all.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

You control the grind time so control the amount?


----------



## MrsBecD (May 5, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> You control the grind time so control the amount?


 Sorry not sure what you mean, it is automatically dispensed when the portafilter is pushed, am I able to programme the amount that is dispensed, do you know?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MrsBecD said:


> Sorry not sure what you mean, it is automatically dispensed when the portafilter is pushed, am I able to programme the amount that is dispensed, do you know?


 Yes via the grind amount knob on the front.


----------



## MrsBecD (May 5, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yes via the grind amount knob on the front.


 This is my issue, it is already on the minimum. I cannot turn the knob down any further yet the amount dispensed is still too much.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MrsBecD said:


> This is my issue, it is already on the minimum. I cannot turn the knob down any further yet the amount dispensed is still too much.


 Sounds like the machine is broken then.


----------



## MrsBecD (May 5, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Sounds like the machine is broken then.


 Thanks for replying but the issue is only with these particular beans, I don't think my machine is broken. I'll email Sage directly.


----------

